# What's My Breed?



## barley77 (Apr 29, 2011)

Meet Barley - my new rescue dog. Some people say he looks like a pit bull mix but he is listed as a whippet/lab mix on his papers. What do you think? I think the whippet is likely due to his legs/feet/tail but I'm not sure. He's about 45 lbs fully grown. Do you see any other breeds in there? I love pondering these things. (He's the brown dog in the pics)


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I could believe whippet or some kind of sighthound especially with the ears. Labs do have a strong square head which makes a lot of lab mixes come off as looking like pit mixes, but it can be really difficult to tell. Whatever he is, he's super cute!!


----------



## eeloheel (Dec 28, 2010)

That kind of cowlicky fur on the side of his head is just like my cattle dog, same color too  If he has any in him though, it's definitely not strong. maybe a cattle dog / whippet / something else.


----------



## The Red Herring (Dec 16, 2010)

Before I even read your text, that first picture immediately made me think whippet based on the ears and head shape. I could believe whippet/lab mix or whippet/pitbull. Regardless, he is adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I definitely see sighthound (Whippet or Greyhound) in his eyes and face. Lab seems believeable, too, I think his fur would be thinner if he were mixed with pit bull. He has the somewhat thick fur like a Lab mix would have. He's a cutie!


----------



## barley77 (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks, everyone! I'm pretty sold on the whippet thing. We took him to a vet and to a training class over the weekend and both of them immediately called him a whippet. As for what he's mixed with, I have no idea, but I think that lab is a really good guess. In any case, he's a sweetheart and we love him so much already!


----------



## HersheyBear (Dec 13, 2008)

could be a Feist (mix). depending on where he's from.

http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/mountainfeist.htm


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

His high set ears and narrow face shout sighthound to me.


----------



## delilah&littlemiss (Nov 2, 2011)

We were trying to figure out what kind of dog Little Miss was, and then we found pictures of your dog. We think they are related, =)


----------



## Phoenix Chase (Oct 31, 2011)

I would have though Whippet/Boxer. I don't see pitt bull or lab. Lab genes seem dominate, esp. in black. I've seen many lab mixes that look nearly purebred. And pittbulls have that huge mouth that tends to show up, even in mixes. Whatever he is, he is a cutie.


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

that 2nd pic made me think JRT...ear set and expression, mostly......maybe Whippet/JRT/? ?


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 25, 2011)

Whippet x definitely seems accurate...when I first say the headshot picture that's what I thought. As for the other part? It could be lab I guess...I don't know, nothing really "jumps" out at me.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

lurcher. beyond a shadow of a doubt.


----------

